# acrylic enamel



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I use a low tech method of painting jigs,dipping into enamel paint and hanging inside a cardboard box to dry which works great for me since don't expect jigs to last more than 1/2 hour before they are lost in the rocks.Made mistake yesterday and bought acrylic enamel instead of the oil based I have used in the past.Will the acrylic based work for me?I also paint a wooden plug ever now and then.Can acrylic be used over oil based enamel?Have did a search of past post on this forum and another one and cannot find answers.
Jake


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jake, I have heard of the acrylic enamels running if the water gets under the clear coat. 

One the latest walleye lures that I have made I have used the createx paint. It is water based. I did notice on some teeth marks that I had a little lifting in the spot. I started to recoat those lures with one more clear coat.

I am not sure about coat over the two products

John


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

John,
Thanks for the reply.Have been doing a little experimenting with the acrylic.
Dipped freshly poured jig in the acrylic,one that had been dipped in enamel then dried them for 36 hours.Put them in a plastic jar along with a jig that was dipped in enamel.After 24 hours shook them up for a time pretty hard to simulate wear.The one just dipped in acrylic didn't fare too well,the one with enamel plus acrylic showed some signs of spotting but would be OK for a jig with a short life expectancy.The enamel jig only shown a little chipping.Don't think the acrylic can be used on wood lures but could be wrong.
Jake


----------

